# Trooper Joseph Ponder



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Joseph Cameron Ponder*
Kentucky State Police, Kentucky

End of Watch: Sunday, September 13, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 31

*Tour:* 9 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Joseph Ponder was shot and killed after conducting a vehicle stop on I-24, near Lamasco, at approximately 10:20 pm.

Trooper Ponder was on patrol when he observed a vehicle commit a traffic violation. The vehicle fled during the stop, leading Trooper Ponder on a nine-mile pursuit. During the chase, the driver abruptly stopped his vehicle, causing Trooper Ponder to crash into it. The man then exited his vehicle and opened fire, killing Trooper Ponder.

The subject fled the scene on foot but located in a wooded area several hours later by members of the Kentucky State Police ERT. He was shot and killed when he pointed his weapon at the officers.

Trooper Ponder was a U.S. Navy veteran and had served with the Kentucky State Police for nine months. He was assigned to the Mayfield Station.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner Rodney Brewer
Kentucky State Police
919 Versailles Road
Frankfort, KY 40601

Phone: (502) 782-1800

Read more: Trooper Joseph Cameron Ponder


----------

